# Truce with the chickens..no longer viewed as dinner!



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

We have finally reached a full truce with the chickens! Today as I let the two out for a potty break the chickens were meandering around the porch, both ran out, looked at the chickens and proceeded to play with the jollyball. We've had several instances where one has come back with some feathers in their mouth, so I was shocked that neither took up the chase. I was fully prepared for this scenario. I grew up with collies that took the chickens into their list of livestock to be defended, and I am hoping that Angus and Freyja will do the same. 

Now that we are hopefully beyond the "chase it" phase, next begins the training them to herd. Collies are so much less likely to taste test their flock, so this will be a new experience for me as well. Won't that be a shock for the relatives.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Just a heads up - chickens don't flock-up like ducks do and aren't really good for herding training.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Just a heads up - chickens don't flock-up like ducks do and aren't really good for herding training.


I must admit, I learned herding with a flock of 16 guinea hens and two collies, and my methods are no where near the books. I would point in directions and they would stand there when ordered. At most they would creep when asked, and do a hurried squat at their asked direction. Nothing was near what any herding video has shown. All actions were enhanced by natural instinct. I can only imagine what we could have accomplished with formal training.

Growing up, my mother was TERRIFIED of GSDs. After my father's dog was child aggressive and my aunt's dogs were untrained, I am not surprised. It wasn't until Angus that she could stand to touch a GSD, and wouldn't have 9-1-1 on speed-dial when I kissed him. This has tarnished my view of the breed, even though I love them, and to her chagrin, chose to get a GSD over a collie for my first dog. I was even offered for her to pay 100% for a collie if I didn't get a GSD. Although, I have informed hubby that we will have a collie within 5 years. I love the breed, and have sought out a breeder, over several years, who adheres to my breeding ideals.

I was so used to collies and their gentile habits that I was honestly shocked by Freyja and Angus' restraint. I have seen birds walk up to the one collie (Franklin) and peck the dog, meanwhile Teddy would shoo them away with a paw, while they looked to us for direction. I have have also seen such untrained dogs, including ones that challenged humans, that I can honestly say that before Angus and Freyja, as an adult, I have never seen a properly trained GSD. I had seen them (Angus and Freyja) with cows (including bluff charges), but figured with such a bite sized morsel, that one of them would chance fate and we would be down a bird. 

After this morning I will start working with them and the birds. I hope that by the end of the summer I can show my parents both dogs moving the birds to the coop. If a collie could herd a bird with direction, I expect the GSDs to learn and adapt to the birds, and will move them to the coop. Does you know any herding programs in or near CT?


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My German Shepherds never so much as glanced at the chickens when I was outside in the barn, so I figured hey, they're cool with chickens....... till I walked outside after they were in the yard alone with them, it looked like a Colonel Sanders assembly line.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Banjo sees chickens as food that is fun to chase. He'll break leash etiquette when he sees a chicken.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

yeah, dogs don't usually view chickens as "dinner" They view them as giant squeaky toys. I never ever leave mine out unattended. If the birds are out, I'm there with the dogs. Of course, the dogs are in a fenced yard and the coop is at the bottom of our yard, well outside the fence. 
It only takes one second of excitement to end up with a flat (and dead!) bird


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, chickens are not exactly the sturdiest sqeaky toys, especially the necks. Should be sent back to the manufacturer for improvement.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I can't let my dogs out with my chickens....though when I had just Clover(border/goldenx), she was absolutely fine with them laying right next to her/ all getting a sunbath.
I miss the free ranging, but they destroyed all my gardens, so a coop is safest for all concerned.


----------

